# Ford 2000



## kemperhills (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Ford 2000 three cylinder[don't know the year] that was my father's. Before he died he gave me the tractor. Now I want to restore the tractor and need to know where I can find parts. I need both rear fenders that are in very bad shape. My father had me wire an alternator on the tractor years ago but the tach now doesn't work so I would need a generator.

Just want to put the old girl back in it's original condition. After market parts are fine as parts from Ford is very expensive. Thanks.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

You will eventually need to know the year so if you post the 3 lines of code stamped on the flat spot by the starter under the fuel tank one of the members here on the forum will help you decipher them. You might have to clean and scrape the gunk and layers of paint to expose them. Some people have used paint stripper to expose. Note complete sure but there might be a couple of variation of fenders depending on the year. I have sourced out parts from eBay and if you do an internet search you will find that there are many aftermarket sources for ford. If you are planning on changing the generator you might consider a alternator conversion. It comes with a tac drive.


----------



## KWA (Apr 20, 2019)

I hope your numbers are easier to read than mine.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

*PRODUCTION CODES, SERIAL & MODEL NUMBERS
THE IMPORTANT NUMBERS
FORD TRACTORS
('65 TO '75)
MODEL NUMBERINGModel ID
Previous.................Newer
'65 to 3-'68...........4-'68 to 1975 2---------2000--------B
3---------3000--------C
4----------4000--------D
5----------5000--------E
Chassis Type
10 - Agricultural All Purpose
11 - L.C.G.
12 - Highway
13 - Rice
20 - Row Crop
30 - Vineyard
31 - Narrow
40 - Utility
50 - Industrial
Fuel Type
1 - Diesel
2 - Gas
3 - L.P. 
PTO
1 - No PTO
2 - Trans 540
3 - Live 540
4 - Independent 540
5 - Independent 540-1000
6 - Independent 540/1000 GD
Tramission Type
A - 4 speed
C - 8 speed
E - Select-O-Speed
F - 4/4 T-C Power Reversing
K - 6/4 Manual Reversing
Change your Printer setup to Landscape then Ctrl-P to print this page

Numbers are located on the right side, toward the back, just behind the starter. They are located on top of a lug on the flywheel housing.
Numbers are as they appear closes to the engine to the outside.
Example numbers in RED.

Tractor Model No: C1023C
Tractor Production Code: 2J29B
= Unit Date Code
Tractor Serial Number: C354485

Model No. meaning:C = Model 3000
10 = Agricultural All Purpose
2 = Gas
3 = Live PTO, 540 rpm
C = 8 speed transmission

Serial No. meaning:C = built in the USA
B = built in Basildon, England 

Unit Date Code meaning:2 = 1972
J = September
29 = 29th day of the mo.
B = Day shift








These are the most important numbers on the
whole tractor. These are all someone needs
to correctly ID a tractor as to when and
what model it is. 



Thanks for the help Bern. PRODUCTION CODES
Year
1965 - 5
1966 - 6
1967 - 7
1968 - 8
1969 - 9
1970 - 0
1971 - 1
1972 - 2
1973 - 3
1974 - 4
Month
JAN - A FEB - B
MAR - C APR - D
MAY - E JUNE - F
JULY - G AUG - H
SEPT - J OCT - K
NOV - L DEC - M
Day
Numerical Date 1 through 31
Shift
Midnight - A
Day - B
Afternoon - C










Close this Window To Return To Oaktree Tractor Page

This was posted on Oaktree tractor 
I can't see the # in your pic .
Hope this helps*


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

A bit of sand paper with a light scuff might bring them out more


----------



## KWA (Apr 20, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> A bit of sand paper with a light scuff might bring them out more


Thanks, I'll give that a try. Maybe i'll repaint over it too after cleaning it up.


----------

